
Company to Freeze Your Body Before Death: Pay in Blockchain Based Cryptocurrency - datamojo
http://longevityfacts.com/cryonics-cryogen-cryopreservation-freeze-body-death-pay-new-blockchain-based-cryptocurrency/
======
reasonattlm
Control over your own end of life decisions is a right that is routinely
denied in most of the world. It is a sad state of affairs. Similarly for
medicine, and the right to choose your own medication and medical procedures.

Cryopreservation is a time-sensitive operation, and in practice akin to a
surgical operation in the tools and people required. It runs best with
preparation and forewarning, and as soon as possible after death. The primary
cause of poor preservation and increased cost is the delay and rush forced on
people because planned euthanasia is illegal in most jurisdictions, and as a
result the providers are forced into a standby/emergency response model of
operations.

Cryopreservation should be a form of euthanasia for best effect, for the
lowest level of cell and tissue damage, and for the best odds of future
restoration.

------
sgtyork123
Yes, Reason. In fact the article doesn't contradict what you said. And that's
what the comapny is trying to do. Albeit with an overly ambitious plan.

